# # Of Golden Titles



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

There are other titles too.
My two Goldens have the CGC.
One Golden has the TDI and a specific TDI title for attendance too.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

From the wording of your question, I can't tell if you're asking how many Goldens out there have titles, or how many titles are there out there that a Golden can possibley attain?

All I know is that Quiz earned 15 assorted titles last year! Not bad for a year's work!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I am asking how many title ALL the Goldens have ever earned. From Conformation, to Obedience, to Tracking, to Agility, to Hunting Tests, to Rally. And any other AKC sport a Golden can compete/title in.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.akc.org/events/event_statistics.cfm I guess you could go through and add those years up if you really wanted to ...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Katie!!

I'll have to do that...but later...back to dang homework for me!! YUCK!! :yuck:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> From the wording of your question, I can't tell if you're asking how many Goldens out there have titles, or how many titles are there out there that a Golden can possibley attain?
> 
> All I know is that Quiz earned 15 assorted titles last year! Not bad for a year's work!


That's my boy!!!!!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> That's my boy!!!!!!!


Hey Hooch...do you know Stephanie pretty well? I'm just curious...it seems like you 2 have a good friend relationship.


----------

